# Please help me with pattern!



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

OK, so my son has been asking for me to do a scrollsaw tigerhead and I can't figure it out. I am horrible with computers (I can barely figure out this lumberjock thing). I hope that attached is the image. I know someone will see this and laugh because it is so easy but I can't seem to scrollsaw it right. I get into all kinds of trouble in the mouth and teeth area. Maybe it is the three colors that are messing me up, but it seems like there is something that needs to be done to make it into a real pattern that I can scrollsaw. PLEASE HELP. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

Every thing in black cut out.the white and brown leave.since the black goes all around you need to leave some area area not cut to hold pattern together.The place I would leave the brown near the back The brown near the ear right above the eye that you dont see and small part bottom of mouth.connect the whiter in the ear to the brown.I hope this help if you have any question just ask.


----------



## scrollsaw (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want I can make the pattern for you and email back to you.Just let me know.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here ya go
Don R


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Added some bridges so you can cut it "portrait" style.


----------



## southernelle (May 7, 2013)

Nice of you to do that for him Don… if you don't mind… would you let me know what software you use.


----------



## Don1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Southernelle, I use Inkscape and Gimp. Both are free downloads and work very well. Word of caution, if you download them be sure you get them from a reputable site, there are lots of nasties out there.
Don R


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! My son is going to love it!


----------

